# It's cold and quiet



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Why is the forum so quiet these days? Where is everyone?
It's getting cold here in Joburg now, don't like it at all. At least the sky is blue and the sun is shining. Counting the days until I get to go 'home' to Sweden on holiday in July. Really really cannot wait to see my family and friends.
Spring Day seems far away right now... any ideas on how to survive winter


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> Why is the forum so quiet these days? Where is everyone?
> It's getting cold here in Joburg now, don't like it at all. At least the sky is blue and the sun is shining. Counting the days until I get to go 'home' to Sweden on holiday in July. Really really cannot wait to see my family and friends.
> Spring Day seems far away right now... any ideas on how to survive winter


Hi Saartjie
I live in the Western Province and here we do not have as many sunny days during winter as the northern part of the country!
Very cold, wet and overcast today!

Winter is time for wood fires, stews and soup.

Good company and listening to good music!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Hi Saartjie
> I live in the Western Province and here we do not have as many sunny days during winter as the northern part of the country!
> Very cold, wet and overcast today!
> 
> ...


Yes I guess one should be glad about the sunshine 

We lit our first wood fire in our open fire place the other day and it was really cozy. As to stews and soups, I am so rubbish at cooking that I will have to visit husband's free state family to get some decent grub. Love a good oxtail stew:clap2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> Yes I guess one should be glad about the sunshine
> 
> We lit our first wood fire in our open fire place the other day and it was really cozy. As to stews and soups, I am so rubbish at cooking that I will have to visit husband's free state family to get some decent grub. Love a good oxtail stew:clap2:


I am a mean cook, love using my pressure cooker, food ready in no time at all.


Especially ox tail that can take very long!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Johanna said:


> I am a mean cook, love using my pressure cooker, food ready in no time at all.
> 
> 
> Especially ox tail that can take very long!


I must admit I am a fan of my slow cooker. Stick all the stuff in before I go to work and dinner is ready when I get home. Now that's lazy cooking but it usually turns out ok.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> I must admit I am a fan of my slow cooker. Stick all the stuff in before I go to work and dinner is ready when I get home. Now that's lazy cooking but it usually turns out ok.


Slow cookers are great for making great stews, come on girl, do an oxtail in the slow cooker.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Slow cookers are great for making great stews, come on girl, do an oxtail in the slow cooker.


Took your advise and attempted the oxtail in my slow cooker yesterday. Turned out great (if I may say so myself). Husband couldn't believe that I had managed to produce something eatable for a change


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Saartjie said:


> Took your advise and attempted the oxtail in my slow cooker yesterday. Turned out great (if I may say so myself). Husband couldn't believe that I had managed to produce something eatable for a change


Well so you live and learn!


----------

